# Vumetro para el circuito tda2003



## soschorni (Abr 9, 2009)

hola q tal, yo me hice el circuito del tda2003 comun y me anda muy bien, qisiera ponerle un vumetro para q quede mas completo pero nose cual ponerle. alguien me recomienda uno? desde ya gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2009)

Probá el LB1403 que te envío en el adjunto. Es muy barato y simple de hacer. No tiene LA RESOLUCION, pero es muy util para el 80% de los casos.

Saludos!


----------

